# Last Mazzer Robur Auto in Stock - Knock down Price



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have 1 Mazzer Robur Auto left in stock

Rock bottom price to clear stock

£1250 + VAT + Free UK delivery

Get in touch if interested

[email protected] or PM

All the best


----------

